# Gyms in Cartagena, Spain?



## eilidh-bob (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm a 26 year old female, I've just moved to El Carmoli in Murcia - I'm going to be teaching in Cartagena and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a good gym for me to go (in Cartagena)?

If anyone can recommend any dancing classes in the city too, I'm all ears!


----------



## Eyhve (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi!
Do you still live in Cartagena?
I live there too! Have you found a gym? I have been recommended a few. If you wanna get in touch, you can email me, maybe we could meet?!

Speak soon!

Eve


----------

